# Young Red Nose Pit Bull for Adoption



## Neverbroken07 (Jan 8, 2011)

A young (appox 1 year old) male, red nose pit bull is up for adoption. He is very loving and gentle. He is good with kids and other dogs, however he may be best as the only household dog. He will be up to date on shots and will be neutured before he available to be adopted. He is currently being fostered and adoption will be processed through the Humane Society. Please message if you are interested in adopting this adorable pup.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, if we didn't already have a male I would be all over this one. He is so sweet looking. We have a 160lb male German Shepherd and he is pretty possessive over any other dog with us. We have a female Rottie and she gets pushed out of the way of affection all the time by him. 

Still trying to find a way to make it work cause I think he is so pretty. Why are you getting rid of him?


----------



## Neverbroken07 (Jan 8, 2011)

We are fostering him and trying to find him a good home. He was found on the side of the road covered in fleas and ticks. He is a great pup! We would keep him if we could, but we have two of our own also.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Kind thing that you are doing Neverbroken. I have fostered several for the Jr. Humane Society over the years. I have one now that I think might be placed. The red nose will make a great pet if the right people get him.


----------



## Neverbroken07 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you kindly SHunter. If you know anyone that is looking for a lovable dog, please pass the word on.


----------

